# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Skinny Dart frog (dendrobates tinctorius)

## kikker

Hi,

I have two Dying dart frogs which have been doing really well. I think one is female and the other male as one has allways been a lot bigger than the other.

However today i noticed that the smaller of the two is looking very skinny. Particually the rear end on its body and legs. The other frog is a lot bigger and has a nice size belly.

Im worried that this frog isnt eating properly for whatever reason. There is food walking past it but it dosnt seem bothered! Today this frog has spent a lot of time around the water dish as if its not getting enough water of something. Humidity levels are high and temps good. 

I may be fretting over nothing but im sure something isnt quite right. I dont have any decent amphibian shops around to ask any advice. 

ANy suggestions are welcome.

I can add some pictures if thats helps

Thanks

Dan

----------


## T3RR1B1L15

Firstly, I think you meant "dyeing" poison dart frogs, not "dying" poison dart frogs.

Also, it can be really difficult to tell what is wrong with poison dart frogs unless you post pictures.
It could be any number of things at this point, and there's no use jumping to conclusions without pics.
Does he have any other symptoms? What's the temperature? How high is the humidity? How old are the frogs? 
Yes, skinny waist and hind legs _can_ be a sign of a serious problem, but not always.
Again, any pictures would help greatly.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

It might be parasites like worms or maybe stress because it's being surpressed by the other frog.
But like the one with the long name says  :Wink:  
Pictures and some additional info might aid in some more help.
Best you can do is find a vet that knows how to examin frog feces,
this will rule out any internal problems or gives you the knowledge of what to treat and how.

----------


## Don

As stated above, photos will help in providing some you some assistance.  Please also provide some information as to what you have been feeding and the supplements provided the frogs and how often provided.

----------

